# Hello



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone! Just thought I would stop in and say hello from Canada! I'm a horse trainer in my spare time and love the Equestrain side of the animal life! Below are the 3 horses I own out of many I have to train.

View media item 75341View media item 75342View media item 75347


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

The Friesian (black horse) is a stallion called Keegan J. It's a lovely picture of him.


----------



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

No that Freisian is my boy Spartan, yes the pictures look identical but they are 2 different horses and 2 different pictures. I get that all the time lol


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

http://larissaallen.deviantart.com/art/Trotting-Friesian-Stallion-177652018

I'd double check if I were you. It looks as though you've got this particular picture mixed up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2015)

Elles said:


> http://larissaallen.deviantart.com/art/Trotting-Friesian-Stallion-177652018
> 
> I'd double check if I were you. It looks as though you've got this particular picture mixed up.


Mixed up is rather kind 
Looks like the picture @Aleisha posted even has Larissa Allen's signature on it next to the right hind leg 
Not cool trying to pass off someone's photos and animals as your own....


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my word. Now that is naughty.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Mixed up is rather kind
> Looks like the picture @Aleisha posted even has Larissa Allen's signature on it next to the right hind leg
> Not cool trying to pass off someone's photos and animals as your own....


Well spotted


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Well spotted


@Elles did the spotting


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> @Elles did the spotting


Spotting the signature. I'm on the iPad, so didn't see the sig until I expanded the photo


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear Lord - I thought I'd seen it all - why would you claim someone else's horse as your own  and then forget to take the signature off :Wtf


----------



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

I AM SO SORRY!!! Please forgive me you are right the signature is there because as I have said I have a picture of my Freisian Spartan that looks exactly like the famous horse, I have them both in my album and accidentally clicked the wrong picture when uploading them! I'm so sorry! I'll attach a picture of my boy in this update, again I beg forgiveness!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Why did I click on the picture expecting it to be a different one? 
You don't have any horses do you Aleisha.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Just take his picture off your threads and we can all forget about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Aleisha said:


> I AM SO SORRY!!! Please forgive me you are right the signature is there because as I have said I have a picture of my Freisian Spartan that looks exactly like the famous horse, I have them both in my album and accidentally clicked the wrong picture when uploading them! I'm so sorry! I'll attach a picture of my boy in this update, again I beg forgiveness!!


OMG! This is the same horse, in the same field, with the same background - you know... the SAME picture, you just took out the signature. 
Do you really think folks are that stupid?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Aleisha said:


> I AM SO SORRY!!! Please forgive me you are right the signature is there because as I have said I have a picture of my Freisian Spartan that looks exactly like the famous horse, I have them both in my album and accidentally clicked the wrong picture when uploading them! I'm so sorry! I'll attach a picture of my boy in this update, again I beg forgiveness!!


Put down the shovel - stop digging.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Aleisha said:


> I AM SO SORRY!!! Please forgive me you are right the signature is there because as I have said I have a picture of my Freisian Spartan that looks exactly like the famous horse, I have them both in my album and accidentally clicked the wrong picture when uploading them! I'm so sorry! I'll attach a picture of my boy in this update, again I beg forgiveness!!


Duplicate post.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So, you have Photoshop.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

double post. Apologies


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you really expect us to believe that is a different horse taken at a different time? The background trees are exactly the same, the horse is in exactly the same position and the shadow is exactly the same. We ain't as green as we are cabbage looking you know. You've actually made things worse by removing the signature from the rightful owner's photograph. Isn't that plagiarism?


----------



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

Believe what you want guys I'm just posting pictures of my own horses and animals. I've owned them for years and love them all, they are all healthy and happy with my training methods and care. I've shown Spartan in my local horse shows and fairs and have done very well with him. I can't change your minds but I know the truth


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Aleisha said:


> Believe what you want guys I'm just posting pictures of my own horses and animals. I've owned them for years and love them all, they are all healthy and happy with my training methods and care. I've shown Spartan in my local horse shows and fairs and have done very well with him. I can't change your minds but I know the truth


I'm not doubting that you own a horse called Spartan, that you've shown him etc. What we're questioning is the picture. That is a picture of a horse called Keegan, photo taken by Larissa Allen. Trying to claim the photo as yours of a horse who is not yours, is not only really weird, it's also dishonest.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Fan of Heartland?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Elles said:


> Fan of Heartland?


What's that?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Aleisha said:


> Believe what you want guys I'm just posting pictures of my own horses and animals. I've owned them for years and love them all, they are all healthy and happy with my training methods and care. I've shown Spartan in my local horse shows and fairs and have done very well with him. I can't change your minds but I know the truth


Of course, of course ............

I believe everything you say anyway.

I also saved myself a lot of money over Christmas by turning water into wine. I do that, you know.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

A Canadian tv show about a girl and a black horse called Spartan. If you do a search for it pictures of black horses come up, including ones of Keegan J, under the name Spartan aka Stormy, although Spartan in the series is played by a number of different quarter horses mainly one called Stormy and not Friesians. Friesian is quite a rare and expensive breed, I wouldn't think there are many Friesian stallions in Canada and obviously the photo is of Keegan J who's in America anyway. The OP has been given a number of chances, I wonder if someone should inform the actual owner and photographer, I'd be quite uncomfortable if someone was insisting my horse was theirs, it'd be really weird and the photographer should be credited with her work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Elles said:


> A Canadian tv show about a girl and a black horse called Spartan. If you do a search for it pictures of black horses come up, including ones of Keegan J, under the name Spartan aka Stormy, although Spartan in the series is played by a number of different quarter horses mainly one called Stormy and not Friesians. Friesian is quite a rare and expensive breed, I wouldn't think there are many Friesian stallions in Canada and obviously the photo is of Keegan J who's in America anyway. The OP has been given a number of chances, I wonder if someone should inform the actual owner and photographer, I'd be quite uncomfortable if someone was insisting my horse was theirs, it'd be really weird and the photographer should be credited with her work.


I believe it's Black Horse Photography, I've contacted them via FB


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

It's illegal to clip the vissebrae in Germany and some were thinking of introducing a ban in the uk, shame it's so prevalent in showing circles.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Why do people lie about having animals ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Hanwombat said:


> Why do people lie about having animals ?


Why do people join forums to tell folks to alpha roll their dogs, punish puppies for potty training mistakes, and pretend to own famous friesian stallions that aren't theirs?
What's that expression? Nawt so queer as folk? 
Actually, the whole thing is kind of sad.

@Aleisha this is actually a pretty diverse forum, and most are welcome no matter who they are, what their circumstances. Just be you, no need to invent stuff.


----------



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

Ok guys that's enough, this will be my last post in this forum and I will not be recommending it to anyone else. I mod on many other forums and they are way more friendly then here so I don't have to take any of this. I have told you several times before that that is a picture of my horse Spartan that I show and he is a lovely horse, yes it looks like Keegan J's picture but it is not, I took that last summer at my own ranch in Canada. You don't want to believe me and that is fine I can't make you. As for other posts that your bringing up with "Alpha" in the dog section I have been trained by many other dog trainers, I have my Animal Tech courses and work with a vet everyday. I have owned multiple dogs over my years and all have been perfectly behaved and happy with no issues. Anyway like I said this is my last post as I am leaving so debate all you want, good bye!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2015)

Aleisha said:


> Ok guys that's enough, this will be my last post in this forum and I will not be recommending it to anyone else. I mod on many other forums and they are way more friendly then here so I don't have to take any of this. I have told you several times before that that is a picture of my horse Spartan that I show and he is a lovely horse, yes it looks like Keegan J's picture but it is not, I took that last summer at my own ranch in Canada. You don't want to believe me and that is fine I can't make you. As for other posts that your bringing up with "Alpha" in the dog section I have been trained by many other dog trainers, I have my Animal Tech courses and work with a vet everyday. I have owned multiple dogs over my years and all have been perfectly behaved and happy with no issues. Anyway like I said this is my last post as I am leaving so debate all you want, good bye!


Are you Larissa Allen of Black Horse Photography then? 
Or is someone using pictures of your horse Spartan and claiming that it is a different horse?

Surely you see the two photos you posted are identical yes?
So either you are saying you are lying about the horse or someone else is lying about your horse. Surely you'd want to investigate that instead of being upset with us for pointing out that the pictures are the same picture?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Aleisha said:


> Ok guys that's enough, this will be my last post in this forum and I will not be recommending it to anyone else. I mod on many other forums and they are way more friendly then here so I don't have to take any of this. I have told you several times before that that is a picture of my horse Spartan that I show and he is a lovely horse, yes it looks like Keegan J's picture but it is not, I took that last summer at my own ranch in Canada. You don't want to believe me and that is fine I can't make you. As for other posts that your bringing up with "Alpha" in the dog section I have been trained by many other dog trainers, I have my Animal Tech courses and work with a vet everyday. I have owned multiple dogs over my years and all have been perfectly behaved and happy with no issues. Anyway like I said this is my last post as I am leaving so debate all you want, good bye!


It doesn't just look like the same horse - it is the same horse - the two photographs you have posted are the same horse in the exact same location so either they are a horse called Keegan J or they are your horse called Spartan but they can't be both. The second photo you posted to apparently correct your earlier mistake is the same horse in the same location at the same time as the shadow on the ground is exactly the same but has had the name Larissa Allen removed. Perhaps you have got your photographs in a muddle again. Its not a case of this forum being unfriendly, we welcome new members from all around the world but we don't like being lied to.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Aleisha said:


> Ok guys that's enough, this will be my last post in this forum and I will not be recommending it to anyone else. I mod on many other forums and they are way more friendly then here so I don't have to take any of this. I have told you several times before that that is a picture of my horse Spartan that I show and he is a lovely horse, yes it looks like Keegan J's picture but it is not, I took that last summer at my own ranch in Canada. You don't want to believe me and that is fine I can't make you. As for other posts that your bringing up with "Alpha" in the dog section I have been trained by many other dog trainers, I have my Animal Tech courses and work with a vet everyday. I have owned multiple dogs over my years and all have been perfectly behaved and happy with no issues. Anyway like I said this is my last post as I am leaving so debate all you want, good bye!


Why do you persist in trying to tell us that we haven't seen what we have actually seen?

You did not take the picture you posted, someone else did, it's there for everyone to see.

I would have thought that, if you are a moderator on "many other forums", own many dogs, breed and show horses and breed snakes, you would be too busy to hang round here trying to hoodwink us all.

Everyone is welcome on this forum, but you have got off to a very bad start. Why not just admit what you did and start again?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Why do people join forums to tell folks to alpha roll their dogs, punish puppies for potty training mistakes, and pretend to own famous friesian stallions that aren't theirs?


School holidays?


----------



## EquineMartha (Mar 30, 2016)

Ha this is hilarious! Why is there a picture of KEEGAN J there and a wee girl trying to pull him off as her own???.....Bit disrespectful don't you think?


----------

